# Film composer's survey [short!] - very important!



## wladi (Jan 18, 2016)

Dear friends,

I wanted to share with you this very cool survey that Deniz Hughes put together: 
*
http://denizhughes.com/composersurvey.html*

It's completely anonymous and very short (9 questions), and it focuses on how much film composers are getting paid for various gigs (features / shorts / tv series, etc.) I think it is very important to participate in this, because this is a unique opportunity to actually find out how much money is being made in the industry. The results will be posted soon.


----------



## Alatar (Jan 18, 2016)

Interesting survey. That reminds me of the German freelancer site "Gulp.de". They make a yearly survey about how much their members get payed. 
That way everyone can see, how much money to ask for and what companies are willing to pay. 
Maybe a good idea for vi-control, too?


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 18, 2016)

Film Music Magazine used to put out a rate survey. I'm not sure if they still do that, but one could check there also for such information.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jan 18, 2016)

Link for the lazy: http://filmmusic.net/memberarea/ftvmusicsurvey.pdf


----------



## Alatar (Jan 19, 2016)

Ah, such a survey already exists? Great! Thanks for the link.


----------



## mwarsell (Jan 19, 2016)

That survey sleepy hollow link provided is great, but what actually is low budget / med budget / high budget? What kind of ranges do we have for those budget categories?


----------



## JaikumarS (Jun 1, 2018)

Thank you for the links. May I know if there are any current updated versions?


----------

